# Creeping Phragmipedium schlimii



## Anca86 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello everyone,

One of my schlimii has a creeping habit. Can I separate the growth from the other one so I can put it a little lower in the pot? Or just put sphagnum around the base so new roots can grow?

Thank you!


----------



## Ray (Nov 21, 2021)

I recommend against separating them, as together, the colony shares accumulation, production, and sharing of resources, making them far more sturdy that individuals would be.


----------



## Anca86 (Nov 21, 2021)

Ray said:


> I recommend against separating them, as together, the colony shares accumulation, production, and sharing of resources, making them far more sturdy that individuals would be.


Thanks Ray

I shall put a little sphagnum so the roots have the humidity they need to grow.


----------



## abax (Nov 21, 2021)

Why not repot into a larger pot very carefully?


----------



## Anca86 (Nov 21, 2021)

abax said:


> Why not repot into a larger pot very carefully?


I should pot the growth that is higher a little deeper. If I do that, the other growth, I think, would be potted too deep.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Nov 22, 2021)

with my creeping phrag,it just doesn't care how big the pot is,it just creeps.You COULD repot in a tray,rather than a pot.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 22, 2021)

as a practice, i've started creating 'micro pot' extensions for these jumping scenarios when i don't yet want to repot the new growth back into the main part of the mix... after trying a lot of different scenarios - started with the sphagnum like you mentioned, went to a different wrappers on the sphagum to keep a bunch of it in place, and then to tops of pots like the one it is currently in stuffed down on the same plant so i could elevate the mix... then tops of smaller pots cut so i could wrap it around the new growth base and try to keep filled with fresh/fine mix... 

FInally got to cutting the tops of 3 oz 'solo' cups (intact) and then sliding the inverted cup over the new growth... and back filling that part with fine mix... that appears to be working well with the new roots establishing in the same mix the plant is growing in, and the cup guiding them into the pot... makes for repotting nicely when needed... and by inverting the cup, it tends to stay in place better..


----------



## Anca86 (Nov 22, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> as a practice, i've started creating 'micro pot' extensions for these jumping scenarios when i don't yet want to repot the new growth back into the main part of the mix... after trying a lot of different scenarios - started with the sphagnum like you mentioned, went to a different wrappers on the sphagum to keep a bunch of it in place, and then to tops of pots like the one it is currently in stuffed down on the same plant so i could elevate the mix... then tops of smaller pots cut so i could wrap it around the new growth base and try to keep filled with fresh/fine mix...
> 
> FInally got to cutting the tops of 3 oz 'solo' cups (intact) and then sliding the inverted cup over the new growth... and back filling that part with fine mix... that appears to be working well with the new roots establishing in the same mix the plant is growing in, and the cup guiding them into the pot... makes for repotting nicely when needed... and by inverting the cup, it tends to stay in place better..


That's an interesting idee. Do you have a photo? 
Thanks


----------



## abax (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm having a bit of trouble "seeing" this idea Rich. I'd appreciate a photo when you have
time and opportunity. Sounds like a version of air layering...maybe.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 22, 2021)

Anca86 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> One of my schlimii has a creeping habit. Can I separate the growth from the other one so I can put it a little lower in the pot? Or just put sphagnum around the base so new roots can grow?
> 
> Thank you!


Can you weigh down the stolon with a stone? That’s how I make my Mexipedium behave.


----------



## Anca86 (Nov 23, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Can you weigh down the stolon with a stone? That’s how I make my Mexipedium behave.


I can't because the stolon is too short


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 23, 2021)

abax said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble "seeing" this idea Rich. I'd appreciate a photo when you have
> time and opportunity. Sounds like a version of air layering...maybe.



 when i typed all that out, i thought 'ya know a picture would be helpful here...' but laziness ensued... anyhoo... here are a few examples... you'll see that i not only use the solo cups (typically for small jumpers i don;t want to repot yet) but also inverted plastic pots i've cut the bottoms out of... some situations they naturally stay in place.. others i build up some river gravel around the base to hold it in place...


----------



## Anca86 (Nov 23, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> when i typed all that out, i thought 'ya know a picture would be helpful here...' but laziness ensued... anyhoo... here are a few examples... you'll see that i not only use the solo cups (typically for small jumpers i don;t want to repot yet) but also inverted plastic pots i've cut the bottoms out of... some situations they naturally stay in place.. others i build up some river gravel around the base to hold it in place...View attachment 30690
> View attachment 30691
> View attachment 30692
> View attachment 30693


Thanks for the photos!
I must say that I read several times your first message to be able to imagine your contraption 
Nice weeds !


----------



## monocotman (Nov 23, 2021)

I use the same system for creeping phrags as Rich. It works well. 
David


----------



## abax (Nov 23, 2021)

Very clever Rich! I might have to try your method...The Garrison Sneakypot Method. I
just repot and that's easier for me. All it takes is a good hammer!


----------



## Lucienne (Nov 24, 2021)

@richgarrison Many thanks for idea!  Such a simple system, but it never crossed my mind!


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 24, 2021)

sounds like at least David had come to that same conclusion...  necessity is the mother of invention... 

after watching the moss rot away for years and in some cases the moss drying out to fast... i started down that road...


----------



## Cearbhael (Jan 15, 2022)

I love the Garrison Sneaky pot method! I have a Hannah Popow which is infamous for creeping. I lost one new growth in an attemp to repot at an angle (Argh…Total Fail) I am going to be keeping my eye on the current new growth with small cup ready to sneak in


----------

